# Cthulhu tube - A Warning!



## Andre (15/3/19)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

was thinking about getting one, definitely not any more!


----------



## KZOR (15/3/19)

Thanks @Andre 
Also saw another reviewer that warned against it.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/19)

I read somewhere that the manufacturer has updated the board and is even offering to send the new board to customers that have already got one of these. I think there was a post on their FB page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/19)

Here it is:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/3/19)

The first version of the board was made from a flimsy metal bit that bent if you attached a atty with a long 510, the second version which was made available after 18 Feb 2019 has the new board in where they have resolved the issues from the first one... they changed the metal to a more durable copper for the 510 and placed a small silicone pad under the pin to add extra security and the chip is also coated to protect it against liquid damage.

So all in all... buy one if you want to, its safe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Chris du Toit said:


> The first version of the board was made from a flimsy metal bit that bent if you attached a atty with a long 510, the second version which was made available after 18 Feb 2019 has the new board in where they have resolved the issues from the first one... they changed the metal to a more durable copper for the 510 and placed a small silicone pad under the pin to add extra security and the chip is also coated to protect it against liquid damage.
> 
> So all in all... buy one if you want to, its safe.



Nah, still going to give it a skip, safety wasn't a concern for me, more the longevity of the chip itself. I'll rather just stick with a good old tube mech, less parts = less problems


----------

